# worms...



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

so...anyone hearing any whispers about the palolo worm hatch in the keys? asking for a friend who might be heading down there next week...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Haven't heard a thing but then the full moon isn't until the 18th.


----------



## Mtbrider85 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was there two days ago, no hatch then. Lots of fish, lots of skiffs. Still a little early for the hatch, but you never know.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I will be attempting to fish it this year. I got lucky last year and was able to time it right. Learned a lot during the experience. 
Not sure yet but I might need someone to join me that is willing to split cost (gas). Preferably someone that can cast over there left shoulder 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/w0rm-h-tch.51845/#post-427722


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

hoping to time it right this weekend with the full moon...unfortunately the weather forecast is troubling...


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Secret from Gordon Bagget, stiff palolo fly creator is that the fly works even when hatch is not on. Worked for me one year. They hammered it and no hatch.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’m going camping Thurs/Fri to see if I can time it right. Fingers crossed


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

No secret to when, why and how it happens. Should’ve arrived yesterday...


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

yep no luck with timing the worms this weekend...got a kick out of watching the gf, now fiance, cast to daisy chaining tarpon though lol...not the most proficient caster but also not the easiest fish to fool so, fun none the less


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

321nole said:


> yep no luck with timing the worms this weekend...got a kick out of watching the gf, now fiance, cast to daisy chaining tarpon though lol...not the most proficient caster but also not the easiest fish to fool so, fun none the less


Congrats man! Great place to make the move. My wife and I were down in Marathon and she had a hell of a lot of with the baby tarpon. Picked up the long rod less than 3 Weeks ago and already throws better loops than half my buddy’s. Needless to say. Nothing better than a wife that wants to get out there more than you do... plus she gets on the platform. Luck lucky man I am.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Thefishingchef said:


> Congrats man! Great place to make the move. My wife and I were down in Marathon and she had a hell of a lot of with the baby tarpon. Picked up the long rod less than 3 Weeks ago and already throws better loops than half my buddy’s. Needless to say. Nothing better than a wife that wants to get out there more than you do... plus she gets on the platform. Luck lucky man I am.


appreciate it! yeah she's actually not too bad on the platform either but the winds on the oceanside flats were a bit much so when I wanted a turn we just staked out


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

According to Instagram, the hatch was yesterday.
Where can I see this Gordon Baggett palolo pattern?
I always fish the Keys for a couple of days at the end of April, and occasionally use foam worm patterns on the picky oceanside fish. I wouldn't say they smashed it, but they definitely ate it a few times.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Try this https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/techniques/fly-recipies/featured-fly-gordon-s-stiff-worm


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

When is one thing, where is another.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

All my stuff is packed and ready for a 430am departure. I’m not expecting much but I’ll report back either way.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

k-roc said:


> According to Instagram, the hatch was yesterday.
> Where can I see this Gordon Baggett palolo pattern?
> I always fish the Keys for a couple of days at the end of April, and occasionally use foam worm patterns on the picky oceanside fish. I wouldn't say they smashed it, but they definitely ate it a few times.


I have been throwing works in Marathon for 5 days and haven't turned a single fish. If it wasn't for baby tarpon in the groves and barracuda Id be fishless! It has also been windy everyday for a week but like 1.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I


7WT said:


> Secret from Gordon Bagget, stiff palolo fly creator is that the fly works even when hatch is not on. Worked for me one year. They hammered it and no hatch.


 threw works at about 200 tarpon today and no takers. They didn't want anything.


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

Worms in Key West started 5/20. They went the last couple days. Not sure if there will be any tonight.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I must be missing something


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My friend lives on Little Torch, he fed 6 and jumped 5 night before last.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Must be, my buddy drove 7 hours and fed 18-20 and multiple times had two fish hooked up at the same time on fly.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Does the worm hatch only work in certain areas? I’ve been in marathon. It’s possible I just suck that much.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I threw works at about 200 tarpon today and no takers. They didn't want anything.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like tarpon fishing! I actually enjoy those days now. The tough fish that don’t wanna eat. Switching flies, leaders, varying presentations. I enjoy figuring it out, or at least trying to figure it out! Don’t get me wrong I still live that high, happy hungry fish that crushes the fly but the trying to feed tough fish on repeated shots and learning is awesome to me. I had a great friend(who is also a very good guide) tell me “you needed a day like that” after I had over 100 fish swim by and I couldn’t get one to follow, much less eat. I was frustrated beyond belief and it almost killed my spirit but now I know what he meant.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah I have posted up about 4 hrs a day for the last 6 days and haven’t turned a fish. Frustrating.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I had to work today and live 13 hours from where your fishing. So be happy you saw fish and had shots


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Yeah I have posted up about 4 hrs a day for the last 6 days and haven’t turned a fish. Frustrating.


Are you solo or with a guide?

Your story mirrors my experience with oceanside fish. I've thrown at hundreds of fish over the last two trips (week long each) to the Keys. Take all of this with a grain of salt, since I've still never gotten an oceanside fish to eat. The more I read about those fish, the more I think I've been presenting the fly incorrectly. For me, I think one big thing is that I was overshooting the target, landing the end of the fly line in the zone rather than the actual fly. That makes the first few strips go straight at the tarpon's face. Also, if you have a cast and/or retrieve that one of the leading fish doesn't like, the rest of the string can pick up on that. Basically there are lots of little things that I think a guide may be able to help with, especially if you aren't accustomed to fishing for large tarpon in clear water with a fly rod. It's a totally different approach than redfishing in chocolate milk.

If I don't jump a fish or two when I head to the Keys this year, I'm going to cough up the coin to get some instruction on presentation. Lord knows I've spent enough money *not* catching tarpon trying to do it myself. I'm invested enough to try for one more trip, but then I'm getting some professional advice. I strongly believe it will be money well spent, and honestly I might do it whether I get a few eats this year or not. Honestly I should have done it on year 1.

I feel your pain man, it's a frustrating game. It's incredibly humbling. I like to think my buddies and I aren't *complete* morons, but our numbers we put up from our Keys trips make that claim a little suspicious. Keep at it, I gotta believe that sooner or later we'll learn enough to make at least a few of the dumber ones eat.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I had to work today and live 13 hours from where your fishing. So be happy you saw fish and had shots


Lol well I drove 37 hours and dropped 30 grand on a boat and should have worked today! I have gone dramatically out of my way to self guide myself into a big tarpon. And just because I’m frustrated doesn’t mean I’m not enjoying myself.

Bryson: you and me on the exact same page. I am humbled to say the least. We should fish!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't feel pregnant. Ive been through 5 guides and not caught a fish. This year is different


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Lol well I drove 37 hours and dropped 30 grand on a boat and should have worked today! I have gone dramatically out of my way to self guide myself into a big tarpon. And just because I’m frustrated doesn’t mean I’m not enjoying myself.
> 
> Bryson: you and me on the exact same page. I am humbled to say the least. We should fish!


37 hrs !!! That’s dedication right there , where is 37 hours from the keys ? Maine ? North Pole ?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Manhattan, Montana


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow that does sound frustrating. I am no expert and there are plenty who are on these sites. I have been fortunate to be somewhat successful. Things to look at for me have been. #1 presentation. Each and every cast calls for is its own but basic is to keep in the zone as long as possible feeling/finding the strip to entice the eat. #2. Leader and line-there is a reason for refusals.#3. March and April find less stressed fish. #4 Fly selection: size matters most- a factor of location. I fished with the same guide for five years and try to remember his instruction every time I fish. Nothing wrong with paying for lessons from a professional. And more than one time. If you can find a guide you can work with an awful lot can be learned


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Yeah I have posted up about 4 hrs a day for the last 6 days and haven’t turned a fish. Frustrating.



your on fish, and your drifting flies into their faces, and nothing?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As I read these accounts I’m reminded of my decision years ago to retreat back into the ‘glades... Backcountry tarpon will eat most days....


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Hang in there drifter,it’s only way to get it done. I admire your tenacity. Good luck.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

shb said:


> your on fish, and your drifting flies into their faces, and nothing?


Yeah, tried a few leader set ups, mostly 60-30-60 shock leader at 10 feet long. Threw worms, toads, decievers, and some EP flies. Tried posted up with an anchor, posted up with power pole, dead drifting through the spot, poking through spot. But yeah we got into lots of tarpon, Oceanside. The only tarpon I saw on the other side were all stacked up not moving and wouldn’t eat anything either. Oceanside I saw hundreds everyday. Some casts were to groups of 50 or more. The only factor that I didn’t have a lot of control over was it was really windy, so the boat was moving around a bit. I was suprised on how many fish we found really. Day one and two were like OMG Look at all these fish. Then that slowly descended into madness, we couldn’t sleep, could hardy drive responsibly. All we could see was tarpon. Just praying there would be a bent one in the group. Now we haven’t eaten in days, we don’t even take the boat in anymore, we don’t even know where we are. But there’s tarpon everywhere.


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Next thing you know you will be holding a volleyball named Wilson... go lighter get the bite..


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thefishingchef said:


> Next thing you know you will be holding a volleyball named Wilson... go lighter get the bite..


Yeah man, 40# bite or just run that 30# to the fly. Who cares if you land the fish, getting an eat/jump will help keep morale up and will give you more opportunity to see what you're doing right and wrong.

I ran 40# last year and got a bite from a fish on the bayside (not really way backcountry). I pulled the fly out of his mouth when he ate, but that's a lesson I wouldn't have learned without getting the eat first. Probably wouldn't have landed the fish anyway on the 40#, but it was definitely worth it for the knowledge I gained -- I remember the angle of the fish, where I dropped the fly, my retrieve, etc. Obviously the next fish might want something different, but at least I'm further ahead than if I hadn't ever gotten the follow.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

With the time invested why not try something different? If you guys are in the keys already oceanside why not just fish a famous bridge and dredge em? Or just keep a spinning rod handy and drag a crab on the surface after they deny youre fly...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Because I know I can catch one that way lol. I’ve been flyfishing since I was 7. My goal is to get them on the fly. I’ve been goin In the mangroves and slamming baby tarpon every day so that’s still good!


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Good on ya Drifter. I understand having to vent lol. Your not giving up and there’s NOTHING better than when it happens. Keep the stoke and pressure off yourself after all your in paradise and seeing unicorns.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Yeah, tried a few leader set ups, mostly 60-30-60 shock leader at 10 feet long. Threw worms, toads, decievers, and some EP flies. Tried posted up with an anchor, posted up with power pole, dead drifting through the spot, poking through spot. But yeah we got into lots of tarpon, Oceanside. The only tarpon I saw on the other side were all stacked up not moving and wouldn’t eat anything either. Oceanside I saw hundreds everyday. Some casts were to groups of 50 or more. The only factor that I didn’t have a lot of control over was it was really windy, so the boat was moving around a bit. I was suprised on how many fish we found really. Day one and two were like OMG Look at all these fish. Then that slowly descended into madness, we couldn’t sleep, could hardy drive responsibly. All we could see was tarpon. Just praying there would be a bent one in the group. Now we haven’t eaten in days, we don’t even take the boat in anymore, we don’t even know where we are. But there’s tarpon everywhere.




Sometimes that happens, you could do the exact same thing tomorrow and jump a dozen.

That's why some people hate the worms, and try to schedule their trips well away from worm time.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

So miss that worm hatch. Tarpon Catnip


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Jealous


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

There's so much nuance to the oceanside game that it's really, really difficult to learn on your own. What spot, what tide, what line, what fly, floater or intermediate tip, leader length, how much lead, which fish, etc? All the variables have to add up to make a migrating oceanside fish eat a fly during the day.

From what you've posted I can tell you out of the gate your leader setup is too short and too heavy.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Now that’s some information I can use. Maybe step down to 40 and go 12 feet?


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Feeeeeddd emmmmm


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

No worms but plenty of fish, missed the hatch by a little more than 24 hours. Didn’t get any on fly but we jumped over a dozen fish and landed one on hoggies. I would say it’s the closest thing to getting them on fly in regards to fun. Sometimes you just have to put down the fly rod. That was definitely the lesson this trip as they were down deep and it was blowing 20mph and gusting to 30mph. I was stubborn and threw fly while my friend was jumping fish left and right. I switched and immediately started jumping fish. I guess tarpon to still feed after hatch. 

Fwiw. I got my biggest tarpon on fly on 30lb bite tippet and my biggest tarpon on spinning on 20lb.


----------

